# childrens bee suits



## boukers (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi everyone. Can someone tell me where I can find a Childs beesuit? something preferabley for ages 4-10. I have three kids and I'm hoping I can find something thats adjustable for the ages rather than buying 3. thanks, 

start them young right???:


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Dadant has Sheriff style jackets, and pant suits available.

https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1078

I purchased two of these suits for my 4 and 6 year old daughters.

Tony P.


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Try The Bee Works in Orillia Ontario. Bought one for my 9 year old son last summer.

Perry


----------



## FeeBee (Feb 2, 2011)

I bought veils, and kids boiler suits. The suits come in a variety of colours - which the kids love - and are a fraction of the price of a bee suit or jacket. The veils will last through lots of years of growth. I did have to sew up pockets in the boiler suits.
http://www.kennet-beekeepers.co.uk/apiary/apiary2010

See picture in 'May' - about half way down the page


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

www.beeworks.com will custom make them. They are in Ontario.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking for a suit for my 2 year old, maybe a veil and hat would work? 
This summer will be the start of his career in beekeeping and he even gets his own hive.
Right now he runs around the yard pointing at our beehives saying "Bee, Bee".
Gotta love it! :thumbsup:
Can't wait till he gets old enough to start helping lift all those heavy supers!!


----------



## murtazagroup (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi, We have kinds suits available in 3 sizes, please have a look at www.jawadis.us and feel free to ask if you have any question, [email protected] waiting for your inquiry, thanks and regards. Jawadis Group Team. www.jawadils. com Email: [email protected] Tel: 407-442-8183


----------



## Abeja (Mar 11, 2012)

Did you find a good kids suit?-I'm looking for my kids 4,6,10
Thanks


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

I purchased one of the Jawadis kids bee suits- very pleased. This is a quality product, and it was in my hands in 3-4 days by priority mail. Comes in a nice plastic case-bag and the leather gloves are VERY nice- I'm a bit envious, since I just use a cheap pair of rubber dishwashing gloves.

I got the kids-Large and it fits my average-size 12 year old son very well, and he should get at least a year or two more out of it- will also work for my 10 year old (although a medium would fit him perfectly) and should work for most average 13 year olds.

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-pQFTu-fYS_0/UBlxbvEiizI/AAAAAAAAACQ/qX08jN-xcuw/s687/000_0051.JPG


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Mtn. Bee said:


> Looking for a suit for my 2 year old, maybe a veil and hat would work?
> This summer will be the start of his career in beekeeping and he even gets his own hive.
> Right now he runs around the yard pointing at our beehives saying "Bee, Bee".
> Gotta love it! :thumbsup:
> Can't wait till he gets old enough to start helping lift all those heavy supers!!


My two year old likes to draw it out. "Beeeeesssss, Beeeeeessss!"

I bought one from blue sky (see advertisement above on the right) for my five year old daughter. It is good quality and will last here for several years. Than the boy get it.


----------



## PamNov (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Children's Bee Suits*



jdawdy said:


> I purchased one of the Jawadis kids bee suits- very pleased. This is a quality product, and it was in my hands in 3-4 days by priority mail. Comes in a nice plastic case-bag and the leather gloves are VERY nice- I'm a bit envious, since I just use a cheap pair of rubber dishwashing gloves.
> 
> I got the kids-Large and it fits my average-size 12 year old son very well, and he should get at least a year or two more out of it- will also work for my 10 year old (although a medium would fit him perfectly) and should work for most average 13 year olds.
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-pQFTu-fYS_0/UBlxbvEiizI/AAAAAAAAACQ/qX08jN-xcuw/s687/000_0051.JPG


jdawdy - Are you still happy with your kid's bee suit from Jawadis? I need to order one, too. Thanks!


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Children's Bee Suits*

I had a problem with the hood zipper, although Im not sure that wasnt a one-off type thing. Overall the suit seems good quality and the gloves are still in use.


----------



## capitalbeesupply (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Children's Bee Suits*

We stock kids suits from toddler size all the way up to extra large sizes. We stock ventilated kids suits in the larger sizes. We also carry childrens' bee gloves. Sizing charts online (although I see we haven't added the toddler one on the chart yet, that is what we call the 0X size).

Rich
Capital Bee Supply
Madison, WI


----------

